

Visualization tools heating up - teeja
http://www.nytimes.com/2008/12/08/arts/08iht-design8.1.18432778.html

======
calambrac
The map mentioned in the article: <http://www.softhook.com/sanfran.htm>

It's, um, not very helpful, actually; seems like it could be done a lot
better. Maybe use the yelp api to average user ratings across the city?

------
RobbieStats
Too bad there aren't more visualization tools for sports stats...oh what,
there is and I developed one: <http://statplot.com> :-)

